# People Think I'm Smart and I don't know why



## mestizo1991 (Nov 16, 2011)

For some reason people have always come to me with help on their school work even they usually end up knowing more about it than me. For some reason people have always thought I was some sort of genius even though my grades where never really outstanding and a lot of answers I give usually end up being wrong. Usually I find myself saying "I don't know" a lot but that doesn't deter them. For some reason people always overlook this and refer to me as the "smart kid" and come to me with questions. I don't know what it is. I don't dress like I'm smart, I just wear the same stupid quicksilver and vans clothes I did in high schools. I am not in any advanced classes or anything like that. The only thing I can think is maybe because I'm quiet all the time they I am paying attention and understand the material really well. Well unfortunately that's wrong. Its a pain in the ***, I would like to be able to help them out but the truth is I'm probably about as lost as they are.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

I've had both experiences, having people smarter than me thing that I'm smarter, and think I know things I don't, and others tell me that when they first met me they thought I was a complete idiot. Anyways, you're probably smarter than you give yourself credit for . The seeming like an idiot thing is easy enough to pull off, however I don't think it's the same as seeming smart. Grades aren't a good measure because if you're not trying as hard as you can, you can be smart and still perform poorly; my best friend pretty much failed high school and ended up dropping out (as he was being threatened with an expulsion ironically), and in college he hasn't performed as well as he probably should have, however he is one of the smartest people I know.


----------



## Myluckystar (Sep 29, 2012)

It's the same way for me. They always assume because I'm quiet that I know things. Little do they know that I struggle with speech because I do not believe I can say anything intelligent. :stu
I wish I was smart like they say I am.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Everybody in one of my classes thinks I am smart and let me just clarify - I am not, I just put effort in..


----------



## No Name (Jul 22, 2012)

How can you be smart if you don't know why?


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

Honestly, I think you really are smart. Because people don't go to people if they aren't. Why would they ask you help in that case, if you can't help them? Also, when you think you say something wrong or stupid, they might not think the same.


----------

